# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Ισχυρός Βόμβος στα ηχεία απ το τροφοδοτικό.

## sakishlek

Έφτιαξα ένα πολύ απλό τροφοδοτικό για τον ενισχυτή που μίλησα εδώ.http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68544 αντί για τη μπαταρία που χρησιμοποιούσα αρχικά.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ η μπαταρία βγάζει καθαρό ήχο,το τροφοδοτικό προκαλεί ισχυρό βόμβο που ακούγεται στα ηχεία.

Το τροφοδοτικό είναι πολύ απλό,αποτελείται από μετασχηματιστή 12 βολτ/2 αμπέρ ,γέφυρα άνορθωσης και πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης.Αρχικά για εξομάλυνση είχα έναν πυκνωτή 3300μΦ/25β και ο βόμβος ήταν αρκετά δυνατός.Στη συνέχεια έβαλα έναν πυκνωτή ακόμα 4700μΦ παράλληλα στον προηγούμενο και ο βόμβος μειώθηκε κάπως.Από κεί και πέρα όσους πυκνωτές και να βάλω παράλληλα ο θόρυβος δεν μειώνεται άλλο.

Δοκίμασα και ένα φίλτρο τέτοιου τύπου μετά τον πυκνωτή με αποτέλεσμα μια σχεδόν ανεπαίσθητη μείωση θορύβου.




Προφανώς ο θόρυβος έρχεται από τη πρίζα της γραμμής του δικτίου.Ο θόρυβος υπάρχει και χωρίς να συνδέσω το καλώδιο της εισόδου ήχου.

Τί να κάνω για τον αφαιρέσω;

----------


## @Vagelis@

δοκιμασες με μετασχηματιστη μεγαλυτερης εντασης ?
πιθανολογω οτι εκει ειναι το θεμα... τραβαει περισσοτερα mA ο ενισχυτης απο οσα δινει πραγματικα το τροφοδοτικο σου.

επισης, προσεξες την πολικοτητα των πυκνωτων να ειναι η σωστη?

----------


## sakishlek

> δοκιμασες με μετασχηματιστη μεγαλυτερης εντασης ?
> πιθανολογω οτι εκει ειναι το θεμα... τραβαει περισσοτερα mA ο ενισχυτης απο οσα δινει πραγματικα το τροφοδοτικο σου.
> 
> επισης, προσεξες την πολικοτητα των πυκνωτων να ειναι η σωστη?


Δεν δοκίμασα ,δεν έχω άλλον.Αυτόν έχω και είναι καινούριος.Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι πάνω σ'αυτόν;Η πολικότητα είναι εντάξει.Πόσα να τραβάει ο ενισχυτής;Ο μετασχηματιστής δεν είναι καθόλου μικρός,2 αμπέρ.Και ο θόρυβος υπάρχει χωρίς να παίζει καν ο ενισχυτής με αποσυνδεδεμένη την είσοδο ήχου.

----------


## @Vagelis@

απο τη στιγμη που εχεις καθαρο ηχο με μπαταρια, ο ενισχυτης ειναι οκ.
ο μετασχηματιστης μπορει να ειναι καινουριος αλλα ειναι μαλλον ανεπαρκης, οχι χαλασμενος.
οχι δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι επ' αυτου, πρεπει να βρεις αλλον πανω απο 2 Α.

----------


## nyannaco

Ο βόμβος είναι ίδιος και χωρίς σήμα στην είσοδο, και με σήμα με χαμηλή ένταση;
Ενδέχεται να μην έχει να κάνει με το τροφοδοτικό καθ'εαυτό, αλλά με βρόχο γείωσης!
Θα σου πρότεινα να τραβήξεις μερικές φωτογραφίες που να φαίνεται όλη η συνδεσμολογία τροφοδοτικό/ενισχυτής/είσοδοι/έξοδοι, μήπως δούμε κάτι.

----------

@Vagelis@ (26-06-15)

----------


## sakishlek

Ο βόμβος υπάρχει χωρίς είσοδο ήχου αλλά όχι με χαμηλή ένταση.Όσο αυξάνω την ένταση αυξάνεται κι αυτός.

----------


## sakishlek

> Ο βόμβος είναι ίδιος και χωρίς σήμα στην είσοδο, και με σήμα με χαμηλή ένταση;
> Ενδέχεται να μην έχει να κάνει με το τροφοδοτικό καθ'εαυτό, αλλά με βρόχο γείωσης!
> Θα σου πρότεινα να τραβήξεις μερικές φωτογραφίες που να φαίνεται όλη η συνδεσμολογία τροφοδοτικό/ενισχυτής/είσοδοι/έξοδοι, μήπως δούμε κάτι.


Ο βόμβος υπάρχει χωρίς είσοδο ήχου αλλά όχι με χαμηλή ένταση.Όσο αυξάνω την ένταση αυξάνεται κι αυτός.

----------


## @Vagelis@

κοιταξες ποσα Α θελει το ολοκληρωμενο ηχου για να λειτουργησει σε φουλ ενταση ?
αποκλειω τα 2 (θεωρητικα) Α που εχεις.

για να καταλαβεις, δε θες απλα τα ιδια αλλα τουλαχιστον και ενα αποθεμα 50%+ Α
για να μην εχεις θερμικες απωλειες και ομαλη λειτουργια.

εστω οτι το ολοκληρωμενο σου τραβαει 4Α, εσυ θελεις τροφοδοτικο τουλαχιστον 6Α.

----------


## sakishlek

> κοιταξες ποσα Α θελει το ολοκληρωμενο ηχου για να λειτουργησει σε φουλ ενταση ?
> αποκλειω τα 2 (θεωρητικα) Α που εχεις.
> 
> για να καταλαβεις, δε θες απλα τα ιδια αλλα τουλαχιστον και ενα αποθεμα 50%+ Α
> για να μην εχεις θερμικες απωλειες και ομαλη λειτουργια.
> 
> εστω οτι το ολοκληρωμενο σου τραβαει 4Α, εσυ θελεις τροφοδοτικο τουλαχιστον 6Α.


Δύο tda2003 σε διαρρύθμιση στέρεο έχει το κύκλωμα.Αλλά όπως ξαναείπα ο βόμβος υπάρχει χωρίς να υπάρχει καν είσοδος ήχου.

----------


## manolo

Τσέκαρε πολύ καλά τις γειώσεις σου και του μετασχηματιστή το σασί να είναι πολύ καλά γειωμένο. Ο βόμβος προέρχεται από τον μετασχηματιστή και πιθανώς να είναι θέμα μη επαρκούς γείωσης.

----------


## sakishlek

.. 

Στάλθηκε από το 4032D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sofosal

για να έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα δεν αρκεί αυτό το "απλό" τροφοδοτικό....
χρειάζεσαι σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό, 12volt έως 18 volt το πολύ, 3,5 Amper...
σαν αυτά που έχουν τα laptop...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-85-245V-T...item58b46d2851

----------


## ezizu

> για να έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα δεν αρκεί αυτό το "απλό" τροφοδοτικό....
> χρειάζεσαι σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό, 12volt έως 18 volt το πολύ, 3,5 Amper...
> σαν αυτά που έχουν τα laptop...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-85-245V-T...item58b46d2851


Αποστόλη σε καμία περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεται σταθεροποιημένη τάση ο ενισχυτής. 
Σταθεροποιημένη τάση καλό είναι να έχουν οι τελεστικοί ενισχυτές.
Ο ενισχυτής με ένα απλό μεν (μ/τ, γέφυρα ανόρθωσης,εξομάλυνση), σωστό δε (όσο αφορά την παροχή ρεύματος του μ/τ, την χωρητικότητα εξομάλυνσης κ.ο.κ.), τροφοδοτικό θα λειτουργήσει χωρίς προβλήματα.
Με τροφοδοτικό για laptop υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να έχει περισσότερο θόρυβο, (υψίσυχνο κ.λ.π.,λόγω παλμότροφοδοτικού).
Όπως σωστά αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, εκτός από το αν είναι σωστό το τροφοδοτικό, θα πρέπει βασικά να ελεγχθούν όλες οι γείωσεις, αλλά και γενικά η τοποθέτηση των καλωδιώσεων.

----------

@Vagelis@ (27-06-15)

----------


## sakishlek

> εκτός από το αν είναι σωστό το τροφοδοτικό


Ερώτηση:όταν δεν παίζει μουσική ο ενισχυτής,είναι απλά αναμμένος,έχει σημασία το μέγεθος το τροφοδοτικού;

----------


## @Vagelis@

οταν ειναι απλα αναμμενος, πρεπει να του παρεχεις ικανη ταση και απαραιτητο ρευμα αναλογα με την απαιτηση της στιγμης.
θες δλδ τα βολτ στα οποια πρεπει να λειτουργει και καποια λιγα mA για να μενει αναμμενος.
εκει δεν εχει μεγαλη σημασια το μεγεθος, οσον αφορα στην παροχη των αμπερ.
εκει παιζει ρολο η εξομαλυνση μεσω του συστηματος γεφυρα/πυκνωτες/γειωσεις για να μη βγαζει βομβο και παρασιτο.

edit
γιατι δεν ανεβαζεις μερικες στοχευμενες εικονες να μας βοηθησεις να μην κανουμε εικασιες ?

----------


## ezizu

> Ερώτηση:όταν δεν παίζει μουσική ο ενισχυτής,είναι απλά αναμμένος,έχει σημασία το μέγεθος το τροφοδοτικού;


Όταν γράφω "σωστό τροφοδοτικό", δεν εννοώ μόνο από άποψη παροχής ρεύματος και τάσης, ή αν είναι σωστά επιλεγμένα τα επιμέρους εξαρτήματα του τροφοδοτικού. 
Εννοώ και αν το όλο κύκλωμα είναι υλοποιημένο σωστά (όπως π.χ. οι συνδεσμολογίες των διαφόρων εξαρτημάτων, της γείωσης κ.λ.π.) .

----------


## sakishlek

> οταν ειναι απλα αναμμενος, πρεπει να του παρεχεις ικανη ταση και απαραιτητο ρευμα αναλογα με την απαιτηση της στιγμης.
> θες δλδ τα βολτ στα οποια πρεπει να λειτουργει και καποια λιγα mA για να μενει αναμμενος.
> εκει δεν εχει μεγαλη σημασια το μεγεθος, οσον αφορα στην παροχη των αμπερ.
> εκει παιζει ρολο η εξομαλυνση μεσω του συστηματος γεφυρα/πυκνωτες/γειωσεις για να μη βγαζει βομβο και παρασιτο.
> 
> edit
> γιατι δεν ανεβαζεις μερικες στοχευμενες εικονες να μας βοηθησεις να μην κανουμε εικασιες ?




Εντάξει έφυγε ο βομβος,έβαλα γειωση στο σασί, το κροκοδειλακι, απ την ψύκτρα στο σασί. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πού ακριβώς να τη βάλω. Τα. Tda2003 πρέπει να είναι μονωμενα απ την ψύκτρα.;  Επίσης ήταν αναποδα η γείωση της εισοδου του ήχου με το ένα κανάλι. 

Ακόμα ένα σημαντικό πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι το καλώδιο του ήχου. Με το παραμικρό κούνημα χάνεται ο ήχος Υπάρχει κανένας καλός οδηγός για κατασκευή καλωδίων ήχου 
Στάλθηκε από το 4032D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

> Τσέκαρε πολύ καλά τις γειώσεις σου και του μετασχηματιστή το σασί να είναι πολύ καλά γειωμένο. Ο βόμβος προέρχεται από τον μετασχηματιστή και πιθανώς να είναι θέμα μη επαρκούς γείωσης.


Φίλε μου το είχα υποψιαστεί. Στους βόμβους στο 90% των περιπτώσεων παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο οι γειώσεις και η καλή θωράκιση στο σασί.

----------


## sakishlek

> Φίλε μου το είχα υποψιαστεί. Στους βόμβους στο 90% των περιπτώσεων παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο οι γειώσεις και η καλή θωράκιση στο σασί.


Η γείωση ήταν η μισή αιτία. Η άλλη ηταν ότι το ένα κανάλι ήχου περνούσε μέσα απ τη γείωση 
. Πού ακριβώς είναι καλύτερο να μπει η γείωση; 
Στάλθηκε από το 4032D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Σου στέλνω ένα ωραίο άρθρο για τις σωστές γειώσεις. Τσέκαρε αυτό εδώ.

----------


## sakishlek

> Σου στέλνω ένα ωραίο άρθρο για τις σωστές γειώσεις. Τσέκαρε αυτό εδώ.


Τελικά ο βόμβος δεν είχε χαθεί.Δοκίμαζα τον ενισχυτή σε μικρά ηχεία.Τον έβαλα σε μεγάλα και ακούγεται καθαρά ο ενοχλητικός θόρυβος.Λέω να βάλω ένα τέτοιο φίλτρο (bandstop) αλλά δεν ξέρω πού ακριβώς να το τοποθετήσω και τί τιμές να έχει η αντίσταση ,ο πυκνωτής και το πηνίο.

----------


## klik

> Σου στέλνω ένα ωραίο άρθρο για τις σωστές γειώσεις. Τσέκαρε αυτό εδώ.


edaboard ???? :Wink:

----------


## nyannaco

Κατά 99% ο βόμβος προέρχεται από τις καλωδιώσεις/γειώσεις ή και από την πηγή που τροφοδοτεί τον ενισχυτή. Δοκίμασε χωρίς πηγή, για να επιβεβαιώσεις ή να αποκλείσεις αυτή την πιθανότητα. Αν δεν είναι από την πηγή, επικεντρώσου στις γειώσεις και τις καλωδιώσεις. Οπως σου είπε και ο Σήφης (ezizu), ο τελικός δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερα πράγματα στο τροφοδοτικό, λογικά δεν είναι από εκεί, ειδικά αφού με τις τερατώδεις χωρητικότητες που δοκίμασες δεν εξαλείφθηκε.

----------

ezizu (29-06-15)

----------


## ezizu

Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκο (nyannaco). 
Με κανένα φίλτρο δεν θα λύσεις το πρόβλημα του βόμβου. 
Αν δεν διορθώσεις τα όποια λάθη-αιτίες που δημιουργούν το βόμβο, ότι και να κάνεις με φίλτρα δεν θα είναι σωστό . 

Βασικά το πρώτο που σου προτείνω να κάνεις είναι να απομακρύνεις τον μετασχηματιστή, αλλά και τα καλώδια των 230V (τάση δικτύου) από τα βύσματα και τα καλώδια της εισόδου σήματος του ενισχυτή.
Δεύτερων να φροντίσεις να υπάρχει μία και μόνο κοινή γείωση που εκεί θα καταλήγουν όλες οι επιμμέρους γειώσεις (από την είσοδο, την έξοδο, τροφοδοτικό κ.ο.κ.). 
Τρίτων, πρόσεξε την διάταξη των καλωδίων. 
Θα σου προτείνω τα καλώδια που μεταφέρουν τάση δικτύου (230V AC) να τα <<περάσεις>> όλα μαζί από μια μεριά μέσα στο κουτί και όσο το δυνατόν, πιο μακριά από την πλακέτα, (βέβαια σε αυτό θα πρέπει να σε βοηθούν και οι διαστάσεις του κουτιού, που στην δική σου περίπτωση, είναι μάλλον μικρό και θα ήταν καλύτερα αν μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα μεγαλύτερο ).
Τα καλώδια σήματος (εισόδου,εξόδου) να τα περάσεις από την άλλη πλευρά του κουτιού.

Τα TDA θα πρέπει να είναι μονωμένα από την ψύκτρα , (βάζοντας π.χ. κατάλληλο φύλλο μίκας και  θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα ) και η ψύκτρα βέβαια δεν χρειάζεται να γειωθεί. 
Αυτά τα ολίγα.
Φιλικά.

----------


## sakishlek

> Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκο (nyannaco). 
> Με κανένα φίλτρο δεν θα λύσεις το πρόβλημα του βόμβου. 
> Αν δεν διορθώσεις τα όποια λάθη-αιτίες που δημιουργούν το βόμβο, ότι και να κάνεις με φίλτρα δεν θα είναι σωστό . 
> 
> Βασικά το πρώτο που σου προτείνω να κάνεις είναι να απομακρύνεις τον μετασχηματιστή, αλλά και τα καλώδια των 230V (τάση δικτύου) από τα βύσματα και τα καλώδια της εισόδου σήματος του ενισχυτή.
> Δεύτερων να φροντίσεις να υπάρχει μία και μόνο κοινή γείωση που εκεί θα καταλήγουν όλες οι επιμμέρους γειώσεις (από την είσοδο, την έξοδο, τροφοδοτικό κ.ο.κ.). 
> Τρίτων, πρόσεξε την διάταξη των καλωδίων. 
> Θα σου προτείνω τα καλώδια που μεταφέρουν τάση δικτύου (230V AC) να τα <<περάσεις>> όλα μαζί από μια μεριά μέσα στο κουτί και όσο το δυνατόν, πιο μακριά από την πλακέτα, (βέβαια σε αυτό θα πρέπει να σε βοηθούν και οι διαστάσεις του κουτιού, που στην δική σου περίπτωση, είναι μάλλον μικρό και θα ήταν καλύτερα αν μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα μεγαλύτερο ).
> Τα καλώδια σήματος (εισόδου,εξόδου) να τα περάσεις από την άλλη πλευρά του κουτιού.
> ...


Τα καλώδια του δικτύου μέσα στο κουτί είναι πολύ κοντά ούτως ή άλλως.Βρίσκονται πίσω δεξιά απ'την πλακέτα.Δοκίμασα να αλλάξω θέση τα καλώδια ήχου εισόδου-εξόδου χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.Δεν ξέρω πώς να θωρακίσω μαγνητικά τον μετασχηματιστή.Στην τελική υποψιάζομαι ότι ο θόρυβος μπορεί να προέρχεται απ'τα ίδια τα TDA,είτε από κακή κόλληση είτε λόγω του ότι τα TDA είναι κινέζικα...

----------


## sakishlek

Ξήλωσα εντελώς τον μετασχηματιστή και τον έβγαλα απ'το κουτί .Σφυράει όσο δεν πάει.Τελικά σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω να ρίξω την τάση με ρυθμιστή.Στα 18 βολτ σταθερά σφυράει,στα 15 τα ίδια.Στα 12 ο βόμβος εξαφανίζεται.Τί μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό;

----------


## ezizu

Αν μπορείς διευκρίνισε τα εξής :

α) Όταν γράφεις "σφυράει" εννοείς κάνει θόρυβο ο ίδιος ο μετασχηματιστής, δεν ακούς θόρυβο- σφύριγμα από τα ηχεία, σωστά;
β) Ο θόρυβος αυτός δεν υπήρχε πριν, όταν ο μ/τ ήταν μέσα στο κουτί;
γ) Πως ακριβώς "ρίχνεις την τάση", με τι είδους "ρυθμιστή" (π.χ. variac, dimer,ή κάτι άλλο) ;

----------


## sakishlek

> Αν μπορείς διευκρίνισε τα εξής :
> 
> α) Όταν γράφεις "σφυράει" εννοείς κάνει θόρυβο ο ίδιος ο μετασχηματιστής, δεν ακούς θόρυβο- σφύριγμα από τα ηχεία, σωστά;
> β) Ο θόρυβος αυτός δεν υπήρχε πριν, όταν ο μ/τ ήταν μέσα στο κουτί;
> γ) Πως ακριβώς "ρίχνεις την τάση", με τι είδους "ρυθμιστή" (π.χ. variac, dimer,ή κάτι άλλο) ;


Στα ηχεία εννοώ.Ο θόρυβος ίδου τύπου με πριν αλλά πιο δυνατός.Με το μετασχηματιστή μέσα στο κουτί ο βόμβος είναι μικρότερος.Την τάση την ρίχνω με ένα LM78S..

----------


## ezizu

Αρχίζει λίγο και μπερδεύεται το πράγμα.
Έχεις σφύριγμα ή βόμβο ;
Ο βόμβος (από πρόβλημα γειώσεων) λογικά δεν θα άλλαζε, αν η τάση τροφοδοσίας από 18V γινόταν 15V ή 12V. 
Θα μειώνονταν βέβαια λογικά η στάθμη του (και αυτό λογικά στην max ένταση), λόγω της μικρότερης τροφοδοσίας άρα και ισχύος εξόδου του ολοκληρωμένου TDA.
Εκτός αυτού, αν ο θόρυβος προερχόταν από το  μ/τ (επειδή ήταν πολύ κοντά στα κυκλώματα εισόδου), λογικά θα έπρεπε να μειωθεί όταν ο μ/τ έβγαινε εκτός κουτιού (άρα και μακριά από τα κυκλώματα εισόδου) και όχι να αυξηθεί.
Ίσως υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε κακές κολλήσεις - συνδέσεις, ή σε κάποιο προβληματικό εξάρτημα κ.ο.κ.

Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μερικές ακόμα καθαρές φωτογραφίες (μπροστά -πίσω) της πλακέτας (και της κατασκευής γενικότερα) και ένα video (ή έστω μια ηχητική εγγραφή) μερικών δευτερολέπτων με τον θόρυβο του ενισχυτή.
Θεωρώ ότι θα βοηθήσει, ώστε να γίνει μια καλύτερη - πιο σωστή προσέγγιση της αιτίας που δημιουργεί τον θόρυβο.

----------

FILMAN (01-07-15)

----------


## sakishlek

> Αρχίζει λίγο και μπερδεύεται το πράγμα.
> Έχεις σφύριγμα ή βόμβο ;
> Ο βόμβος (από πρόβλημα γειώσεων) λογικά δεν θα άλλαζε, αν η τάση τροφοδοσίας από 18V γινόταν 15V ή 12V. 
> Θα μειώνονταν βέβαια λογικά η στάθμη του (και αυτό λογικά στην max ένταση), λόγω της μικρότερης τροφοδοσίας άρα και ισχύος εξόδου του ολοκληρωμένου TDA.
> Εκτός αυτού, αν ο θόρυβος προερχόταν από το  μ/τ (επειδή ήταν πολύ κοντά στα κυκλώματα εισόδου), λογικά θα έπρεπε να μειωθεί όταν ο μ/τ έβγαινε εκτός κουτιού (άρα και μακριά από τα κυκλώματα εισόδου) και όχι να αυξηθεί.
> Ίσως υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε κακές κολλήσεις - συνδέσεις, ή σε κάποιο προβληματικό εξάρτημα κ.ο.κ.
> 
> Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μερικές ακόμα καθαρές φωτογραφίες (μπροστά -πίσω) της πλακέτας (και της κατασκευής γενικότερα) και ένα video (ή έστω μια ηχητική εγγραφή) μερικών δευτερολέπτων με τον θόρυβο του ενισχυτή.
> Θεωρώ ότι θα βοηθήσει, ώστε να γίνει μια καλύτερη - πιο σωστή προσέγγιση της αιτίας που δημιουργεί τον θόρυβο.


Βόμβο έχω στα ηχεία.Ναι,με την ένταση στο μάξιμουμ το δοκιμάζω.Ίσως όντως να μειώνεται  η έντασή του αλλά σε σημείο που δεν την ακούω.

Αν είναι καμιά κακή κόλληση ή κανένα προβληματικό εξάρτημα  πώς θα τα εντοπίσω;

----------


## ezizu

Βασικά θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις - διορθώσεις αυτά που σου έγραψα στο ποστ24.
Για τον έλεγχο των συνδέσεων, των κολλήσεων αλλά και των εξαρτημάτων, οι έλεγχοι που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι βασικά οπτικοί, αλλά και μετρήσεις με όργανα (όπως πολύμετρο, παλμογράφο κ.ο.κ.).

----------


## sakishlek

> Βασικά θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις - διορθώσεις αυτά που σου έγραψα στο ποστ24.
> Για τον έλεγχο των συνδέσεων, των κολλήσεων αλλά και των εξαρτημάτων, οι έλεγχοι που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι βασικά οπτικοί, αλλά και μετρήσεις με όργανα (όπως πολύμετρο, παλμογράφο κ.ο.κ.).


Θα μπορούσαν να φταίνε τα ΤΔΑ;Θα μπορούσαν τα ποδαράκια τους να ενώ δεν ακουμπούν να έρχονται σε επαφή με κάποιο πεδίο λόγω της αυξημένης ισχύος που βγάζουν τα τσιπάκια με περισσότερα βολτ;Πώς μπορώ να απομονώσω μαγνητικά τα ποδαράκια μεταξύ τους;

Τα καλώδια τα δοκίμασα ,τα κούνησα από δω από κει τίποτα.Και επίσης παρατήρησα ότι ένα ανεπαίσθητο βουητό στο ηχείο υπάρχει ακόμα και με τη 12βολτη μπαταρία.Με το τροφοδοτικό αυξάνεται δραμματικά.

Παλμογράφος δεν υπάρχει.Πολύμετρο υπάρχει αλλά δεν ξέρω τί να μετρήσω.Να πάρω ένα ένα τα εξαρτήματα;Επίσης θα ήθελα να εντοπίσω με μέτρηση αν γίνεται,αν δύο χαλκοδιάδρομοι έρχονται σε επαφή μεταξύ τους ενώ δεν ακουμπούν.Γίνεται;

----------


## sakishlek

Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι εξαιτίας βραχυκυκλώματος είχα κάψει το ένα κανάλι.Άλλαξα το ένα τδα2003 και τότε είχε εξαφανιστεί ο θόρυβος.Μετά το....ξαναβραχυκύκλωσα,έβαλα άλλο τδα και να πάλι ο θόρυβος.Γι'αυτό λέω μήπως φταίει και η ποιότητα του τδα.

----------


## FILMAN

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δει το κατασκεύασμά σου κάποιος από κοντά για να δει τί λάθος έχει γίνει και έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## sakishlek

> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δει το κατασκεύασμά σου κάποιος από κοντά για να δει τί λάθος έχει γίνει και έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα.


Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω κι άλλες πιο καθαρές φωτογραφίες.

Μήπως όμως φταίει και η διάταξη του pcb αυτή καθ'αυτή;

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία λοιπόν. Πάμε λίγο συστηματικά και θα το βρούμε.

Όπως βλέπεις σε κάποια σημεία της πλακέτας σου έχω βάλει χρωματιστά κυκλάκια.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν.

*1)* Τα εξαρτήματα που είναι στα *μαύρα* κυκλάκια (δυο αντιστάσεις 1kΩ και δυο ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές 1μF) θα τα *αφαιρέσεις* και θα τα αντικαταστήσεις με *γεφυρώματα.

2)* Στη θέση καθεμιάς αντίστασης του 1kΩ που είναι στα *μπλε* κυκλάκια, εσύ θα βάλεις έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή 10μF *με το - του προς τα κάτω.

3)* Τους πυκνωτές των 1μF που είναι στα *πράσινα* κυκλάκια θα τους κάνεις *10μF.*

*4)* Στη θέση που είναι τα *κίτρινα* κυκλάκια θα κολλήσεις στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας από έναν πολυεστερικό πυκνωτή 100nF *όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στα τελικά ολοκληρωμένα.

5)* Στη θέση του πυκνωτή 100nF που είναι ακριβώς δίπλα (αριστερά) από το σημείο σύνδεσης της τροφοδοσίας στην πλακέτα (δεν τον έχω σε κυκλάκι), *θα βάλεις έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 2200μF 35V με το - του προς τα κάτω.

6)* Το *ένα* TDA2003 θα το μονώσεις από την ψύκτρα με μίκα και ροδέλα, ενώ το άλλο θα το βάλεις *κατευθείαν πάνω της για να γειωθεί* (η ψύκτρα). Αν η ψύκτρα στηρίζεται στο μεταλλικό κουτί και έχει ηλεκτρική επαφή μαζί του, *καμία άλλη σύνδεση γείωσης δεν θα κάνεις με το κουτί* (π.χ. στηρίζοντας τα RCA εισόδου πάνω στο κουτί χωρίς να είναι μονωμένα), *παρά μόνο το καλώδιο της γείωσης που έρχεται από την πρίζα των 230V.* Αν η ψύκτρα δεν έχει ηλεκτρική επαφή με το μεταλλικό κουτί, θα συνδέσεις και *μια* γείωση από την πλακέτα πάνω στο κουτί, *όπως επίσης και το καλώδιο γείωσης από την πρίζα επίσης πάνω στο κουτί.*

*7)* Θα συνδέσεις τα *δυο* ηχεία στις προβλεπόμενες θέσεις της πλακέτας.

*8 )* Την είσοδο του ήχου στην πλακέτα (κάτω δεξιά) θα τη βραχυκυκλώσεις *(θα γεφυρώσεις τα σημεία L, R και GND, όλα μεταξύ τους).*

*9)* Θα γυρίσεις το ποτενσιόμετρο της έντασης *τέρμα αριστερά.*

*10)* Θα δώσεις αρχικά τροφοδοσία στην πλακέτα από ένα τροφοδοτικό που θα αποτελείται από έναν μετασχηματιστή 12V, μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό *10000μF 25V τουλάχιστον.


Πες μας αν στη φάση αυτή ακούγεται καθόλου βόμβος.

Στη συνέχεια γύρνα τέρμα δεξιά το ποτενσιόμετρο της έντασης και πες μας αν ακούγεται πάλι καθόλου βόμβος.

Την παρατήρηση θα την κάνεις ακούγοντας και έχοντας συνδεδεμένα και τα δυο ηχεία, όχι μόνο το ένα, διότι δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι ο βόμβος θα ακούγεται (αν ακούγεται...) εξίσου και στα δύο.*

----------

ezizu (02-07-15), sakishlek (02-07-15)

----------


## sakishlek

> Ωραία λοιπόν. Πάμε λίγο συστηματικά και θα το βρούμε.
> 
> Όπως βλέπεις σε κάποια σημεία της πλακέτας σου έχω βάλει χρωματιστά κυκλάκια.
> 
> Ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν.


Σε πρώτη φάση πριν κάνω τις μετατροπές που προτείνεις στην πλακέτα τί έκανα:

Τις  αντιστάσεις 1κ στα μπλε κυκλάκια όπως είπα και παραπάνω τις έχω  αντικαταστήσει με πυκνωτή 22μΦ/35 βολτ. Βασικά τη μία αντικατέστησα,την  άλλη την άφησα και πρόσθεσα και τον πυκνωτή γιατί κάνει κάτι περίεργα  τοκ ,τοκ στο ένα κανάλι.Θα την ξηλώσω κι αυτή και τα μαύρα κυκλάκια.

Επίσης  ,όπως το είχα μέχρι τώρα το συν του κονέκτορα τροφοδοσίας πήγαινε με  καλώδιο από δεξιά απέναντι αριστερά στο μεγάλο κουμπί.Το αποσύνδεσα  τελείως απ το κουμπί .Τώρα το κουμπί κόβει το ένα καλώδιο απ το AC  εξόδου του μετασχηματιστή.

Ακολούθως ,τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης με τον  πυκνωτή τη μετέφερα απ'την άλλη μεριά ,πολύ κοντά στον κονέκτορα  τροφοδοσίας συγχρόνως κοντένοντας πολύ τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας τα οποία  και τα δύο (συν και πλη) πηγαίνουν πλέον στον κονέκτρορα τροφοδοσίας και  όχι στο κουμπί όπως είπα παραπάνω.Επίσης πρόσθεσα έναν πυκνωτή  εξομάλυνσης 10000μΦ παράλληλα στον προηγούμενο των 4700μΦ.

Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ο βόμβος να μειωθεί σε υποφερτό επίπεδο (σε πλήρη ένταση το volume πάντα) αλλά δεν έχει εξαλειφθεί πλήρως.Με την ένταση χαμηλή ή κλειστή τελείως βόμβος δεν ακούγεται.

Τα ηχεία συνδέονται κανονικά στις θέσεις τους.

Ο  βόμβος είναι ο ίδιος και στα δύο ηχεία.Στα αγγλικά τον τύπο θορύβου θα  τον χαρακτήριζα ως buzz. Ούτε hiss ,ούτε high pitch ή κάτι άλλο.

*ανόρθωση-εξομάλυνση*
Να  προσθέσω ότι η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης (εξάρτημα) και οι δύο πυκνωτές είναι  κολλημένοι σε perf-board .Χρησιμοποίησα άκοφτα τα μακριά ποδαράκια τους  για τα συνδέσω μεταξύ τους.Αν φτιάξω το κύκλωμα καλύτερο σε πλακέτα με  τη μέθοδο σιδερώματος,αποχάλκωσης και τα σχετικά ίσως μειωθεί κι άλλο ο  βόμβος.

Έκανα και ένα πειραματάκι ,δεν ξέρω αν λέει κάτι,έβαλα εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό απ αυτά του εμπορίου ac-dc 17volt περίπου έξοδος και ο βόμβος υπάρχει κι εκεί.Με τη μπαταρία 12βολτ/4ΑΗ δεν υπάρχει βόμβος.

*γειώσεις*

α)Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο επηρεάζει ή είναι απαραίτητο αλλά δεν έχω συνδέσει τη γείωση απ το δίκτυο στο μηχάνημα.
β)Η  μόνη γείωση που έχω τώρα είναι απ το κουτί στην ψύκτρα.Τα τδα2003  ακουμπούν και τα δύο στην ψύκτρα.Εδώ έχω ένα τεχνικό προβληματάκι.Έχω βάλει μίκα και  ροδέλα,αλλά παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει συνέχεια ανάμεσα στα τδα και την  ψύκτρα.Κάτι κάνει επαφή.Ίσως η ροδέλα είναι κοντή ,η ψύκτρα χοντρή και  ακουμπάει η βίδα.Θα το βρω.
 γ) Επίπλέον δοκίμασα να συνδέσω με  κροκόδειλο τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης με το κουτί αλλά δεν έχει καμία  διαφορά στο βόμβο ,ακουστικά τουλάχιστον.


Τέλος θα κάνω και τις προτεινόμενες αλλαγές και συνδέσεις στο κύκλωμα να δούμε.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω παλμογράφο να δείξω τί κύματα έχει στις εισόδους ,εξόδους,την ακριβή  συχνότητα του βόμβου και τα σχετικά.

----------


## FILMAN

Τις μετατροπές που σου είπα κάνε τις έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Άρα λοιπόν με τέρμα αριστερά το ποτενσιόμετρο δεν έχεις βόμβο, σωστά;

Κάνε λοιπόν εκτός από τα άλλα που σου είπα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, τα εξής:

*1)* *Αφαίρεσε τελείως* τον πυκνωτή 10μF που είναι περίπου στο κέντρο της πλακέτας (και άσε τη θέση του κενή).

*2)* Βάλε έναν πυκνωτή 220μF (στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας) παράλληλα στην αντίσταση των 10kΩ που είναι ανάμεσα στα ποτενσιόμετρα της έντασης και των μπάσων (το - του πυκνωτή να κοιτάει προς την άκρη της πλακέτας).

*3)* Στο σημείο σύνδεσης της εισόδου του ήχου στην πλακέτα, κόψε τη σύνδεση του μεσαίου πιν (GND) με τη γραμμή γείωσης της πλακέτας, και με ένα καλώδιο ένωσέ το με τα αριστερά (γειωμένα) πόδια του ποτενσιόμετρου έντασης.

Δοκίμασε να δεις αν έχεις πάλι βόμβο ανοίγοντας το ποτενσιόμετρο της έντασης (τα βύσματα εισόδου του ήχου να είναι σε αυτή τη δοκιμή βραχυκυκλωμένα), και πες.

----------


## sakishlek

.........

----------


## sakishlek

Τα έκανα όλα αυτά και... τώρα μόνο το ποτενσιομετρο της έντασης δουλεύει. Τα άλλα τρία δεν κανουν τίποτα . Οσον αφορά το βομβο. Με το που άνοιξα τον ενισχυτή γινόταν χαλασμός απ το θόρυβο. Μετά τυχαία ανακάλυψα ότι αν κουνήσω τα καλώδια του κονεκτορα τροφοδοσίας ο βόμβος εξαφανίζεται. Γιατί δεν δουλεύουν τα άλλα ποτενσιομετρα; εκείνος ο πυκνωτής των 10 μφ στη μέση μου που τον έβγαλα μου φαίνεται ύποπτος.

----------


## ezizu

> Τα έκανα όλα αυτά και... τώρα μόνο το ποτενσιομετρο της έντασης δουλεύει. Τα άλλα τρία δεν κανουν τίποτα . Οσον αφορά το βομβο. Με το που άνοιξα τον ενισχυτή γινόταν χαλασμός απ το θόρυβο. Μετά τυχαία ανακάλυψα ότι αν κουνήσω τα καλώδια του κονεκτορα τροφοδοσίας ο βόμβος εξαφανίζεται. Γιατί δεν δουλεύουν τα άλλα ποτενσιομετρα; εκείνος ο πυκνωτής των 10 μφ στη μέση μου που τον έβγαλα μου φαίνεται ύποπτος.


Αν έχεις κάνει σωστά ότι σου είπε ο Φίλιππος, τότε τον συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή ουσιαστικά δεν τον έχεις αφαιρέσει, αλλά τον έχεις αντικαταστήσει με έναν 220μf (είναι αυτό που γράφει ο Φίλιππος στην [2] παράγραφο, στο ποστ#38 ).
Κάνε ξανά ένα προσεκτικό έλεγχο, όσο αφορά τις αλλαγές που έχει προτείνει ο Φίλιππος,  μήπως κάτι σου έχει ξεφύγει, ή μήπως δεν έχει γίνει κάποια σωστή κόλληση κ.ο.κ.

----------


## sakishlek

Όλα ,εντάξει.Εκείνη η αντίσταση παράλληλα με τον 220μφ ανάμεσα στην ένταση και το μπάσο δεν έκανε καλή επαφή.

Έκανα σχεδόν όλες τις μετατροπές πλην δύο.Δεν πείραξα τις δύο αντιστάσεις 1Κ και τους δύο πυκνωτές 1μΦ στην έξοδο του ποτενσιόμετρου της έντασης τα οποία απ'ότι κατάλαβα δεν χρειάζονται αλλά δεν μας πειράζουν κιόλας.Και δεν άλλαξα και τη θέση της γείωσης της εισόδου του ήχου.Την άφησα εκεί που είναι αφού δεν ακούω να δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα.

Ο βόμβος πήγε περίπατο  :Dancing:  . Με την προϋπόθεση να μην κουνηθούν τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας.Οπότε συμπεραίνω δύο πιθανούς λόγους που υπήρχε ο βόμβος:

πρώτον,η αρχική διάταξη της πλακέτας ήταν για τα μπάζα.Και με τις διορθώσεις-μετατροπές βελτιώθηκε.Και αν λάβουμε υπόψιν και τις απίθανες μετρήσεις για τις οποίες μιλήσαμε στην αρχή του νήματος τότε ο τύπος που τη σχεδίασε δεν ξέρει ακριβώς τί κάνει.Ένα βασικό λάθος που το είδα και εγώ με τις λιγοστές μου γνώσεις είναι ότι έχει όλες τις γειώσεις μαζί .Μαζί τη γείωση τροφοδοσίας με αυτή των ηχείων και ακόμα χειρότερα με τη γείωση της εισόδου του ήχου.Επίσης η (μικρή) εμπειρία που έχω με τα tda2003 είναι ότι βγάζουν πανεύκολα παράσιτο λόγω κακών γειώσεων.

δεύτερον 
ο κονέκτορας της τροφοδοσίας κάνει κακή επαφή παρ'όλο που  το λεντ ανάβει και δουλεύει ο ενισχυτής.Το κούνημα των καλωδίων έφερε τον κονέκτορα στα ίσια του.


Και δύο τελευταίες ερώτησεις.
Πόσα αμπέρ ασφάλειες να βάλω και πού να τις βάλω;Προηγούμενως τις είχα στον συν και πλην της τροφοδοσίας.Δεν θέλω να τις ξαναβάλω εκεί μην μπερδευτεί πάλι η δουλειά με το βόμβο.Λέω να τις βάλω από μία στα καλώδια που έρχονται απ' το δίκτυο (230β).Είναι καλά εκεί;

Να βάλω και καλώδιο γείωσης απ τη πρίζα του δικτίου στο κουτί  ή δεν είναι απαραίτητο; Ποιά η διαφορά αν βάλω ή όχι;

----------


## ezizu

> Όλα ,εντάξει.Εκείνη η αντίσταση παράλληλα με τον 220μφ ανάμεσα στην ένταση και το μπάσο δεν έκανε καλή επαφή.
> Το κυριότερο-βασικότερο σημείο σε ένα ηλ. κύκλωμα, είναι οι σωστές συνδέσεις, κολλήσεις, επαφές των εξαρτημάτων του. Αν για κάποιο λόγω αυτές δεν είναι σωστές, απλά δεν έχει υλοποιηθεί σωστά το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα (μέχρι και του σημείου βέβαια να μην έχει καμία σχέση με το ηλ. σχεδιάγραμμα) με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (π.χ. να μην λειτουργεί καθόλου, να δυσλειτουργεί, να υπάρχουν διακοπές κατά την λειτουργία του, βόμβοι, θόρυβοι / παράσιτα και ίσως και καταστροφή εξαρτημάτων).
> 
> Έκανα σχεδόν όλες τις μετατροπές πλην δύο.Δεν πείραξα τις δύο αντιστάσεις 1Κ και τους δύο πυκνωτές 1μΦ στην έξοδο του ποτενσιόμετρου της έντασης τα οποία απ'ότι κατάλαβα δεν χρειάζονται αλλά δεν μας πειράζουν κιόλας.
> Γιατί να μην το κάνεις, αφού έτσι είναι πιο σωστό το κύκλωμα .Δεν έχει νόημα να υπάρχουν δυο πυκνωτές και η αντίσταση στην πορεία του σήματος από τον προενισχυτή στον ενισχυτή, ένας πυκνωτής είναι αρκετός  (να σημειωθεί βέβαια ότι αυτά τα εξαρτήματα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση  με το πρόβλημα του βόμβου).
> Είναι νομίζω αρκετά εύκολο να αφαιρέσεις αυτά τα εξαρτήματα και να βάλεις γεφυρώματα στην θέση τους. 
> 
> 
> Και δεν άλλαξα και τη θέση της γείωσης της εισόδου του ήχου.Την άφησα εκεί που είναι αφού δεν ακούω να δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα.
> ...


Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------

FILMAN (06-07-15)

----------


## sakishlek

20150704_195114.jpg να τος ο ενισχυτής στο κουτί του.

----------


## ezizu

Έκανες όλες τις διορθώσεις - βελτιώσεις ;
Λειτουργεί τώρα σωστά, χωρίς βόμβο, ακόμα και αν κουνήσεις τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας (που όπως γράφεις στο ποστ 42, κουνώντας τα ακούγονταν βόμβος από τα ηχεία) ;
Ασφάλειες και γείωση στο κουτί έβαλες ;

----------


## sakishlek

> Έκανες όλες τις διορθώσεις - βελτιώσεις ;
> Λειτουργεί τώρα σωστά, χωρίς βόμβο, ακόμα και αν κουνήσεις τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας (που όπως γράφεις στο ποστ 42, κουνώντας τα ακούγονταν βόμβος από τα ηχεία) ;
> Ασφάλειες και γείωση στο κουτί έβαλες ;


Όχι ακόμα. Ναι απ τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας προκαλείται βόμβος στα ηχεία.

----------


## sakishlek

Τυχαία βρήκα αυτό το βίντεο όπου στην αρχή του ακούγεται ακριβώς ο ίδιος θόρυβος με το που ανοίγει τον ενισχυτή. Μήπως αυτός ο θόρυβος είναι συνηθισμένος για τα tda2003; 




Μήπως τα καλώδια συν και πλην της τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να μπαίνουν μακριά το ένα απ το άλλο;Υπάρχει κανένα άρθρο που να μιλάει για παράσιτα που δημιουργούνται ανάμεσα στο συν και πλην;

----------


## nyannaco

Κλασσικός βόμβος δικτύου (50Hz). Δεν έχει να κάνει με το TDA2003, έχει να κάνει με τις γειώσεις και τις συνδέσεις, όπως σου είπα από την αρχή. Ακολούθησε τις συμβουλές του Ζήφη (ezizu).

----------


## sakishlek

> Κλασσικός βόμβος δικτύου (50Hz). Δεν έχει να κάνει με το TDA2003, έχει να κάνει με τις γειώσεις και τις συνδέσεις, όπως σου είπα από την αρχή. Ακολούθησε τις συμβουλές του Ζήφη (ezizu).


Στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν η σύνδεση τροφοδοσίας .

----------


## ezizu

> Κλασσικός βόμβος δικτύου (50Hz). Δεν έχει να κάνει με το TDA2003, έχει να κάνει με τις γειώσεις και τις συνδέσεις, όπως σου είπα από την αρχή.................


Γενικά σωστά τα γράφεις Νίκο. 
Αλλά έχεις κάνει όμως και ένα λάθος....................αναγραμματισμό. :Hammer:   :Tongue2:  




> Τυχαία βρήκα αυτό το βίντεο όπου στην αρχή του ακούγεται ακριβώς ο ίδιος θόρυβος με το που ανοίγει τον ενισχυτή.Μήπως αυτός ο θόρυβος είναι συνηθισμένος για τα tda2003; 
> Μήπως τα καλώδια συν και πλην της τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να μπαίνουν μακριά το ένα απ το άλλο;Υπάρχει κανένα άρθρο που να μιλάει για παράσιτα που δημιουργούνται ανάμεσα στο συν και πλην;


Θα σου απαντήσω πάλι, με ότι ακριβώς σου έγραψα και στο ποστ#43 (φαντάζομαι ότι το ποστ#43 το έχεις διαβάσει, αν όχι διάβασέ το, πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει) : 
_Παράσιτα - βόμβο - θόρυβο κ.ο.κ. λόγω κακών γειώσεων, βγάζουν_ *όλα τα κυκλώματα (ενισχυτών και όχι μόνο, είτε με διακριτά εξαρτήματα, είτε και με άλλα ολοκληρωμένα) και όχι μόνο τα κυκλώματα με TDA2003 .

*Δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα τα καλώδια του συν [+] και του πλην [-]  (όσο αφορά την απόσταση μεταξύ τους). 
Δεν δημιουργείται λόγω της  απόστασης, ο βόμβος αυτός.
 Όπως σου έχει επισημανθεί πολλές φορές παραπάνω ( από πολλά μέλη), αυτός ο βόμβος έχει να κάνει με τις κακές γειώσεις (π.χ. με λάθος τρόπους γείωσης των επιμέρους βαθμίδων, ή ακόμα βέβαια και με τις κακές ίσως συνδέσεις - επαφές των γειώσεων (και όχι μόνο), έστω και με σωστών τρόπων γείωσης , του κυκλώματος.

----------

FILMAN (08-07-15), sakishlek (08-07-15)

----------


## nyannaco

> Αλλά έχεις κάνει όμως και ένα λάθος....................αναγραμματισμό.


Ζωστός, ζυγγνώμη  :Biggrin:

----------

ezizu (08-07-15)

----------


## sakishlek

....................

----------


## ezizu

> Ζωστός, ζυγγνώμη


Διόρθωσέ το, αν θέλεις........ να είσαι και εσύ,( στα γραφόμενα σου στο ποστ#48 ), 100% ζωστός . :Thumbup:   :Wink:

----------


## sakishlek

Για την ιστορία έστω  και καθυστερημένα γράφω ότι ο βομβος είχε κύρια αιτία μια κακή επαφή που έκανε ένα από τα τέσσερα ποτενσιομετρα.το ξανακολλησα και μέχρι  τώρα δουλεύει άψογα.

Η ερώτηση που κάνω εδώ είναι αν η πηγή βομβων μπορεί να εντοπιστεί με κάποιο μηχάνημα.

----------

